# Signature requirement



## LUDS (Mar 18, 2010)

If a chart is selected for audit and the record is not signed by the physician or NPP, is this a correctable error?  In other words, can the chart be signed after the fact before it is sent to Medicare?  Does any special note need to be added to indicate the date the record was signed?


----------



## shannfd (Apr 2, 2010)

*CMS Signature Requirements*

This new transmittal from CMS to its MACs, RACs, CERTs and FIs, sets forth circumstances where the reviewing entity, upon finding an illegible or missing signature,  may in certain situations accept an attestation statement from the provider in lieu of the signature. 

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/transmittals/downloads/R327PI.pdf


----------

